# This Weeks Desk Clock



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I swap my desk clock usually once a week.

This one gets a turn.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Fantastic chronometer. When I was a deck cadet winding the chronometer was a job passed around between us.

We didn't realise at the time the official one was done by the captain only as it's meant to be by the same hand all the time.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow! That looks fantastic Roger. How old is it?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Alas,

I read somewhere that failure to wind "on time" was virtually a flogging offence.

Rich,

Its about 15 years old.

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats lovely Roger....Is that the one I was supposed to look up in St Albans?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice clock roger ,i often look out for unusual desk clocks and am waiting for this one atm,i took a chance and am hoping it has a lecoultre movement


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thats lovely Roger....Is that the one I was supposed to look up in St Albans?

Jase,

I thought you had forgotten about that!!









No, its this one.

Pugster, that looks an interesting piece.

Roger


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

So tell me, Roger, since I live in St Albans, and am ignorant, where can I find information on this maker?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

So tell me, Roger, since I live in St Albans, and am ignorant, where can I find information on this maker?

All I know is that mercer were highly esteemed chronomter maker for the Navy and other important customers.

What little I know came from Google.

Jason, our Venerable moderator may have some knowledge...Jase...help!!

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Venerable eh ?









I cant help really, I was just going drop in on the St Albans library to see if they had any old records of the company from the town.....


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Roger said:


> Jason, our Venerable moderator may have some knowledge





jasonm said:


> Venerable eh ?


I think Roger meant Venereal...














:lol:







:lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> I swap my desk clock usually once a week.
> 
> This one gets a turn.


Superb


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Venerable eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you`r` there you could stop in and see my sister, on second thoughts may be not, even you`ve not done anything bad enough to deserve that experience
















Very cool clock Roger


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well mine arrived today and it is a jaeger clock so im a very happy chappy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roger

Just having another look at that chronometer and I'll be damned if it hasn't got me interested in them now. They used to be the bane of my life but...........

You've got a lot to answer for if I start collecting them

















Alasdair


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

resurected thread







,couple more mantle clocks i got and cleaned up this week first is an 8 day angelus, second is also an 8 day made by K L Brown and son sheffied (silvered dial but photo failed to catch it) ,at this rate im going to have more clocks than watches







,easier to work on tho.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I must admit I fancy a Smiths mantle clock like the one we had when I was a sprog.









Might have to find something on ePray.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Rondeco, that's another lovely clock. Envious, I am.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This week....MOD item,


----------

